# Foiling??



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

I know a lot you guys use foil and from reading it seems a little difficult. Or at least for a beginner like me. But While experimenting with different paints, I was looking to put a gold base down. And after spraying with this metallic spray paint it almost looks like it was wrapped in metallic gold foil. I also bought silver. Maybe you guys have used before but looks like a "poor mans" foil to me..


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks great. Foils are a lot of extra work bu can turn out really cool


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Most of the very good metallic paints will dull when clear coated.


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

This is my first time foiling baits and it's really not that hard to do just time consuming.


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

What do I need to try it on some of my tackle Jan's sell foiling kits ?


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

JLive4fishn said:


> What do I need to try it on some of my tackle Jan's sell foiling kits ?


I've never seen foiling kits but here's a post that might help. Also go to youtube and just look up foiling. Let me know I can answer some of your questions.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=220596


----------

